# Oklahoma license picture



## Michael. (Sep 17, 2014)

*Whatever Next?*

Oklahoma license picture




http://tinyurl.com/l64vqms

.​


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 17, 2014)

Maybe her church's Pasta told her she had to.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Sep 17, 2014)

My kind of lady...


----------



## Elyzabeth (Sep 17, 2014)

Better than wearing  a veil as one Muslim woman in Florida.. seriously  wanted to do !


----------



## rkunsaw (Sep 17, 2014)

What's really bad is they let her wear it. It seems giving in to whackos is becoming the norm. They should have refused to give her a license.


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 17, 2014)

Well, all I can say is that she had better be wearing it when she is stopped for a traffic violation.


----------



## Falcon (Sep 17, 2014)

PASTAfarian  INDEED.  LOL


----------



## Davey Jones (Sep 17, 2014)

She better not get caught in a thunderstrom storm.     ZIP!!!!!!


----------



## Shirley (Sep 17, 2014)

Maybe she's protecting herself from the aliens.


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 17, 2014)

I find this kind of mockery offensive.

A Sikh man or a moslem woman would be photographed wearing religious headwear in the form of a turban or a hijab but they would be wearing it all the time, not just for the photo. I respect their right to do this in a free society.

Of course it is also everyone's right in a free society to make fun of them but I don't respect those who do it. I don't find it funny.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 17, 2014)

I respect those who wear religious headwear, but in the case of a driver's license photograph, the face must show for identification.  So I think a niqab or burka would not be permitted.  I have shoulder length hair, and for my last driver's license picture, they actually made me push my hair back away from my face and shoulders.  I thought that was too much, never had a problem in the past photos.


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 17, 2014)

I now have to remove my spectacles for the licence photo which I find silly since my licence says that I must wear them when driving. I'm also not allowed to smile.

Women are not allowed to wear the burka or nijab for licence photos and no-one thinks that they should be.


----------



## Pappy (Sep 17, 2014)

Warri, the same thing happened to me. As many years as I have been wearing glasses, she asked me to take them off, but my wife was told to leave hers on. Doesn't make much sense to me.


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 17, 2014)

Dame Warrigal said:


> I find this kind of mockery offensive.
> 
> A Sikh man or a moslem woman would be photographed wearing religious headwear in the form of a turban or a hijab but they would be wearing it all the time, not just for the photo. I respect their right to do this in a free society.
> 
> Of course it is also everyone's right in a free society to make fun of them but I don't respect those who do it. I don't find it funny.



We're talking about wearing a spaghetti strainer on her head...right????


----------



## Coleman (Sep 17, 2014)

I know this chap who wore  portable oxygen in to have his license renewed. They almost called out the bomb squad, thought it it was dangerous. After much hassle he got a license. The smartest of the smart are not very start in Oklahoma, I'm told.


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 18, 2014)

Meanderer said:


> We're talking about wearing a spaghetti strainer on her head...right????



And claiming that she wears it for religious reasons. It is mockery, pure and simple. I have no objection to colanders worn as a fashion statement but this not what is going on here. As I said before, she has the right to mock people of faith but I don't admire her for doing so.


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 18, 2014)

Coleman said:


> I know this chap who wore  portable oxygen in to have his license renewed. They almost called out the bomb squad, thought it it was dangerous. After much hassle he got a license. The smartest of the smart are not very start in Oklahoma, I'm told.



Should he still be driving in his condition?


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 18, 2014)

Dame Warrigal said:


> And claiming that she wears it for religious reasons. It is mockery, pure and simple. I have no objection to colanders worn as a fashion statement but this not what is going on here. As I said before, she has the right to mock people of faith but I don't admire her for doing so.


Thanks Warr for the clarification.  I thought you were saying _we were mocking her _for her "religious" beliefs.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Sep 18, 2014)

But does she make a great pasta dish?


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 18, 2014)

Google "flying spaghetti monster" and you will see that it is a smart Alec "movement" whose sole purpose is to mock people of faith by taking the mickey out of religious language and icons. They mostly concentrate on Christianity because, as far as I can tell they know little about other religions. Another motive might be to irritate only English speaking believers by making their cherished beliefs look completely ridiculous. 

Most fans of the FSM are very young and they think themselves very clever but I find them superficial, puerile and mildly obnoxious. It's easy to mock, especially when you are simply parroting things you've read on the internet. Much harder to argue in your own words why you disagree with certain beliefs and/or value systems. 

They usually climb out of the woodwork every year in time for Christmas and the same silly (or blasphemous, depending on your point of view) memes are recycled year after year. 

One day they will grow up.


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 18, 2014)

Ralphy1 said:


> But does she make a great pasta dish?



Probably not. Spaghetti and meatballs is hardly an exceptional dining experience.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Sep 18, 2014)

You probably don't have any good Italian restaurants and just rely on canned meals...


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 18, 2014)




----------



## Warrigal (Sep 18, 2014)

Sydney is full of fine cuisine from every part of the globe, including Italian.
Spaghetti and meatballs is to fine Italian cuisine as a Big Mac is to a roast beef dinner.


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 18, 2014)




----------



## Ralphy1 (Sep 18, 2014)

Don't start disparaging our gift to the world, fast food...


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 18, 2014)

Disparagement is too small a word to associate with the disgusting meal I had at Maccas last Friday.
It was an affront to gastronomy.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Sep 18, 2014)

Well, franks and beans can be upsetting at times...


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 18, 2014)

So can "FAST" food!


----------



## Davey Jones (Sep 18, 2014)

Dame Warrigal said:


> Should he still be driving in his condition?



 No poblem, We have legally blind,legally deaf that have drivers licenses.


----------



## drifter (Sep 18, 2014)

You guys quit running down Oklahoma; you'll give me a complex.


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 18, 2014)




----------



## Pappy (Sep 18, 2014)

Davey Jones said:


> No poblem, We have legally blind,legally deaf that have drivers licenses.



yes, Davey and most of them love driving their cars right into a store front.


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 18, 2014)

Pappy said:


> yes, Davey and most of them love driving their cars right into a store front.



:lofl: My aged aunt did just that and she still kept her licence until the family and her doctor ganged up on her and persuaded the authorities to cancel it. She was a positive menace on the roads.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 18, 2014)




----------

